# East Kentucky Bull Elk Tag



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure hope the board allows this post. I am new here and we are trying very hard to get the word out about this very worthy fundraising project. 

Hi everyone, Just wanted to let everyone know that might be interested. Our N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited has been awarded a Bull Elk Tag by the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Commission for the 2011 season. Commonly know as a Commissioner's Tag and is good for any zone and any legal weapon.

Our QU Chapter is going to raffle this tag which includes a shoulder mount. The only thing required is a non-resident hunting license if you should win. The non-resident elk permit fee ($365.00) has been waived. Tickets are being sold now and all proceeds will be used to further our conservation projects. There will be only 200 tickets sold and they are $100.00 per ticket. You can email or PM me if interested. Also, go to QU's website for verification if you would like. We did that so people would know that this is a legitimate project. More information is there and it is currently the 8th item down on QU's home page.

Good hunting to all, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 QU aka Oletrapper


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you. To date we have received two responses to our raffle. You guys are great. Good luck in the draw.

Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited aka Oletrapper


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

One more email request yesterday. Thank you and thanks to Michigan Sportsman Forums.


Oletrapper said:


> Thank you. To date we have received two responses to our raffle. You guys are great. Good luck in the draw.
> 
> Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited aka Oletrapper


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you. Received one more yesterday. Keep them coming. We still have tickets. Good luck in the draw.


Oletrapper said:


> Thank you. To date we have received two responses to our raffle. You guys are great. Good luck in the draw.
> 
> Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited aka Oletrapper


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Just want to say thank you to Michigan Sportsman.com and all those who have helped us make our fund raiser a great success. Good luck to all in the draw

Our raffle is winding down and Internet sales will end on April 21. because of mail delivery time. If we should happen to receive a check after the draw date, we will mark it void and return it to the entrant.
Thanks again,
Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, Just wanted to let everyone know how our Elk Tag Raffle went. Thanks to many that visit this site, our raffle was a great success.

Many thanks go out to Michigan Sportsman.com for allowing our post.

The winner of the raffle was Mark Tucker of Brooksville, KY. I called Mark when his ticket was pulled and he could not have been more excited. He told me he had tried for many years to save up money for a western elk hunting trip but every time he got close, something happened at home and had to use the money and he could not make the trip. Well, now he can go and not have to leave home. At least not very far from home. 
Below, I have posted the financial report which was submitted to the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources. Again, thanks to all who helped us make this fundraiser a great success.
Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited

NKY QUAIL UNLIMITED CHAPTER #481
2011 Bull Elk Special Commission Permit Fund Raiser
FINANCIAL REPORT
Gross Revenue $16,115.00
Expenses
Advertisement $545.00
Taxidermy $600.00
Net Income $14,970.00
Projects Funded:
1. Purchase of one Demco 300 gallon pull behind sprayer, 21 booms, PTO driven. To be stored at Lloyd WMA and administered by Clay Smitson for use in wildlife habitat projects. - $6,200.00
2. Sending youths to Camp Webb - $1,000.00
3. Seed distribution - $5,770.00

4. Jakes/Covey Day Event $2,000.00

Total Project costs - $14,970.00


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

nice job Trapper. Grass-roots activities like this are key to re-introduction of species and development of opportunities.

Hats off to a successful effort.


----------

